# Whats the point of rateing system?



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I see more drivers as low as 4.2 now. They need to enforce it better. Itd dry some of the uber flood. Also they should give bounces for u to get 4.9-5.0. If u avarge a 4.9 or a 5 for that week u should get atleast $300 bounse.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I see more drivers as low as 4.2 now. They need to enforce it better. Itd dry some of the uber flood. Also they should give bounces for u to get 4.9-5.0. If u avarge a 4.9 or a 5 for that week u should get atleast $300 bounse.


I rather enjoy picking up 3 people in a pool who are unhappy that I picked up 3 people and then give me a low rating.!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They do give you a bounce if your weekly rating is 4.9 and higher.

The request will bounce over other drivers to get to you, especially if you do long distance trips.

I don't see it as a bonus cause you may have drive 2 or 3 mile further to the request. However they do, as your per hr goes up on long distance trips.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I see more drivers as low as 4.2 now. They need to enforce it better. Itd dry some of the uber flood. Also they should give bounces for u to get 4.9-5.0. If u avarge a 4.9 or a 5 for that week u should get atleast $300 bounse.


So if a driver did 4 rides for the week with a 5.0 rating the driver should be entitled to at least a $300 "bounse" bonus?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I see more drivers as low as 4.2 now. They need to enforce it better. Itd dry some of the uber flood. Also they should give bounces for u to get 4.9-5.0. If u avarge a 4.9 or a 5 for that week u should get atleast $300 bounse.


That's misleading. A driver with a low rating could be a new driver, Uber doesn't boot new drivers because in fairness they need some time to build their rating. It's also harder to do this since so few trips are rated now.

That said I personally am glad they boot drivers with continuous low ratings. Less competition.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> So if a driver did 4 rides for the week with a 5.0 rating the driver should be entitled to at least a $300 "bounse" bonus?





Shangsta said:


> That's misleading. A driver with a low rating could be a new driver, Uber doesn't boot new drivers because in fairness they need some time to build their rating. It's also harder to do this since so few trips are rated now.
> 
> That said I personally am glad they boot drivers with continuous low ratings. Less competition.


So obviously there would be tweeks but maybe something that would make part time actually worthy again. Maybe if u get 20 rides and avarge 4.9-5.0. Right now the rateing system doesnt make sense. Maybe u get a new driver and he starts out bad. Idk excatly how to fix the rateings system so i thought id be a good discussion on what u guys would think also


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> So obviously there would be tweeks but maybe something that would make part time actually worthy again. Maybe if u get 20 rides and avarge 4.9-5.0. Right now the rateing system doesnt make sense. Maybe u get a new driver and he starts out bad. Idk excatly how to fix the rateings system so i thought id be a good discussion on what u guys would think also


Drop your $300 figure by about $299.99 and Uber might consider it. Anything above ain't gonna happen with this company. There is your discussion.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They do give you a bounce if your weekly rating is 4.9 and higher.
> 
> The request will bounce over other drivers to get to you, especially if you do long distance trips.
> 
> I don't see it as a bonus cause you may have drive 2 or 3 mile further to the request. However they do, as your per hr goes up on long distance trips.


Huh? A bounce? I didn't really understand what you wrote.

Are you saying they give longer trips to higher rated drivers?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Huh? A bounce? I didn't really understand what you wrote.
> 
> Are you saying they give longer trips to higher rated drivers?


Either longer trips, or more of them, and as far as.i know neither is true.


----------



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

I don't think there's any built in bounce for higher rated drivers. I've got 4.7 and I'm actually making more money and getting more rides and more surges then when I was over 4.8.


----------



## Fred Ex (Feb 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Huh? A bounce? I didn't really understand what you wrote.
> 
> Are you saying they give longer trips to higher rated drivers?


OP meant bonus and wrote bounce so Amsoil's messing with him.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Huh? A bounce? I didn't really understand what you wrote.
> 
> Are you saying they give longer trips to higher rated drivers?


No. But I have had it happen to me. And appears to be based off your weekly report not your over all 500 trip count. And this will very depending what market your in.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> No. But I have had it happen to me. And appears to be based off your weekly report not your over all 500 trip count. And this will very depending what market your in.


This is all false. If you are getting trips over close drivers it's because they rejected those pings or you have your destination filter on. Don't get suckered into thinking your rating is going to make you money loo


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I got a lot of good surge trips using my filter when going home.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I rather enjoy picking up 3 people in a pool who are unhappy that I picked up 3 people and then give me a low rating.!


We don't have the cheapskate-enabling UberPool or LyftLine in Milwaukee...yet.


----------

